# EML, DSC, BRAKE, and ABS diagnostic lights went on. What does this mean?



## Magna (Jan 4, 2002)

The Owners Manual says bring the car in to a dealer and have them look at it, and naturally I will, but it would be good to know what's wrong with my car when those 4 lights (EML, DSC, BRAKE, and ABS) come on.

For about a month before those lights came on, my car, on occasion, would have a lack of power, as if I was in an under-powered car with the A/C cycling and sapping away power. It would happen when I am just cruising down the road and pressing the gas pedal steady, or when I press the gas for acceleration, but the car wouldn't respond as quickly as it should. 

Any ideas what's going on?


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

My guess would be the EDK (electronic throttle control). IIRC, the symptoms you described usually indicate a bad EDK.


----------



## Magna (Jan 4, 2002)

robg said:


> My guess would be the EDK (electronic throttle control). IIRC, the symptoms you described usually indicate a bad EDK.


The service advisor guessed it was a software problem. Is the EDK software or hardware?


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

Magna said:


> The service advisor guessed it was a software problem. Is the EDK software or hardware?


EDK is the name for the electronically controlled throttle body in E46 models with the M54 motor (325 and 330 models). The M52TU motors have a hybrid electronic/mechanical (via cable) throttle called the MDK.


----------



## Magna (Jan 4, 2002)

RKT BMR said:


> EDK is the name for the electronically controlled throttle body in E46 models with the M54 motor (325 and 330 models). The M52TU motors have a hybrid electronic/mechanical (via cable) throttle called the MDK.


Hmmm, actually I was at a BMW CCA Tech Session and I think that's what the Tech said I had a fault in, the EDK, but he said it was probably nothing. So if I have a problem with the EDK, will the dealer need to replace the throttle body? Or is it more likely there's a software glitch controlling the throttle body, thus my car needs to be reprogrammed. Statistically, what's the more likely problem?


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Magna said:


> Hmmm, actually I was at a BMW CCA Tech Session and I think that's what the Tech said I had a fault in, the EDK, but he said it was probably nothing. So if I have a problem with the EDK, will the dealer need to replace the throttle body? Or is it more likely there's a software glitch controlling the throttle body, thus my car needs to be reprogrammed. Statistically, what's the more likely problem?


From what I've seen posted on this board, they always repalve teh throttle body itself. I've never heard of a case where it was just a matter of reprogramming. :dunno:


----------



## e46shift (Oct 12, 2002)

i would take it to the dealership everytime it pops up. it could be a lemon and you want to document it.


----------



## ChadS (Jan 4, 2002)

I had that problem with my 325Ci at around 5,000 miles. One morning I went to go start the car and it would start, but all those lights were on and the engine would not rev higher than about 1,300 RPMs. I would give it gas and it would go up and then just about stall. Had to have the car towed to the dealer, and it ended up being a bad throttle body. 50,000 miles later, that has been the only issue I have had with that car though (knock on wood).


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

Magna said:


> Hmmm, actually I was at a BMW CCA Tech Session and I think that's what the Tech said I had a fault in, the EDK, but he said it was probably nothing. So if I have a problem with the EDK, will the dealer need to replace the throttle body? Or is it more likely there's a software glitch controlling the throttle body, thus my car needs to be reprogrammed. Statistically, what's the more likely problem?


The few times I've heard of the symptoms you describe, its a faulty throttle assembly, and the whole shebang needs to be replaced. The sensors and servo controls on the EDK throttle are not separately servicable parts.


----------



## Magna (Jan 4, 2002)

*Thanks for everybody the input*

I go into tomorrow for service, but it's great to have an idea what I might be dealing with.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

Same thing happened to me. Took 4 trips to the dealer. After all mentioned above, they ended up replacing the wiring harness (or part of it) in the engine bay. The problem has not returned in 10k miles now.


----------



## Magna (Jan 4, 2002)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Same thing happened to me. Took 4 trips to the dealer. After all mentioned above, they ended up replacing the wiring harness (or part of it) in the engine bay. The problem has not returned in 10k miles now.


Wow, that's sounds frustrating. I got my car back, and it was a valve (can't remember now :-( . . . The tech notes said it got stuck and stayed open. I remember reading something about error 76 in the DSC.


----------

